# Need help Identifying Peacock, suspect it's Nyasse?



## Luhann (Jun 13, 2020)

Please help Identifying this Peacock


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Sciaenochromis fryeri, the Electric Blue Hap, is the elongated shiny blue fish.

Nyassae is a meaningless old trade name for Aulonocara cichlids. It come from an old vague scientific name, but no such fish is kept in the hobby, but it is confusingly used sometimes still.


----------



## Luhann (Jun 13, 2020)

Thanks Noki, I think you are right, just googled some juveniles and it looks spot on. It was sold in a mix peacock batch, so just kinda assumed (as it does sort of look like an Aulunocara) that it was one. I could however not find any blue Peacock on the web.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

There are lots of blue peacocks, but when you buy fish that are sold as mixed they could easily be hybrids.


----------



## Lars23 (May 23, 2020)

While im new as the next guy with cichlids i can vouch for the assorted peacock tank. They have no idea what they are or the sex. I bought what looked like an uncolored male with egg spots and male fins and she was holding fry 2 weeks later as in today i pulled 6 fry from her mouth from not eating.


----------



## sir_keith (Oct 30, 2018)

noki said:


> ...Nyassae is a meaningless old trade name for Aulonocara cichlids. It come from an old vague scientific name, but no such fish is kept in the hobby, but it is confusingly used sometimes still.


True. Many years ago I acquired some of the earliest captive-bred specimens of '_The_ Malawi Peacock,' which was known as _Aulonacara nyassae_. At that time we did not know that there were many different species of _Aulonacara_.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

sir_keith said:


> noki said:
> 
> 
> > ...Nyassae is a meaningless old trade name for Aulonocara cichlids. It come from an old vague scientific name, but no such fish is kept in the hobby, but it is confusingly used sometimes still.
> ...


There is an Aulonocara nyassae, though I'm not sure it's ever been exported...and if it was, it likely wasn't in the hobby for long, as it's a rather drab fish...

I had some Pseudotropheus peterdavisae once....LOL.... ya, that's an old, long since dead name too.


----------

